# Blurry makes it a clear path to increased success.



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Okay, so I'm really earning the nickname, "Tinker," around the club because I just can't leave well enough alone. Must be my OCD kicking in.

Was experimenting yesterday with different peeps, verifyers vs clarifyers WITHOUT a magnified scope.

The result, accuracy dramatically improved when the pins were made clear and the target remained slightly blurry.

Was hoping that one of you pro-types out there could splain this?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Honeymoon effect. Any time you try something new it's always "better". Give it a week or so and you'll be shooting just as badly as before.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

That's what I thought too. Lol


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

It's attributed to a form of target panic. The mind cannot fully identify the centre of te centre and thus can not be afraid of it. The same theory applies for those of us that use a black dot for Vegas spots that covers up most or all of the yellow on the target. Being comfortable in the middle of the target while your release is being activated by the subconscious is the easiest thing to say and the hardest thing to do.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Topper1018 said:


> It's attributed to a form of target panic. The mind cannot fully identify the centre of te centre and thus can not be afraid of it. The same theory applies for those of us that use a black dot for Vegas spots that covers up most or all of the yellow on the target. Being comfortable in the middle of the target while your release is being activated by the subconscious is the easiest thing to say and the hardest thing to do.


Sums it up nicely. I have a tendency to try and hold too hard on the middle of the spot which is not a good thing as it leads to all sorts of trouble for me. I switched to an 1/8" dot with minimal magnification two or three years ago and for me it has worked very well. Less perceived float and not seeing the middle of the middle makes me more relaxed during the overall shot process.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Normally, I'd be inclined to agree but my standard setup doesn't make the picture absolutely clear that I can see the middle of the middle anyway, there still is a slight blur but holding is usually solid and the pin will stop. When the target is intentionally made even more blury, the movement is greater as I'm searching for something to aim at and then all by its lonesome, the trigger goes off and, not always, but most of the time it's 10 ring or better.

You think this is the same thing as what you're talking about?


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I beleive it is still what we are talking about. During any humans shot process there will be pin float, if you think your pin has stopped it is usually a sign your mind has gone "NOW". I beleive what is happening in your situation is you are subconsciously accepting the movement of your pin and allowing the shot to happen. I beleive this is a good thing, although I don't encourage haveing a blurry sight picture. Your aim is well enough the bow floats on the 10 if you are hitting it more often than not, and in this case the float is perceived but accepted as reality, and the shot can happen. Keep experimenting, the archers mind is both a crazy and amazing thing. Happy shooting.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the peep talk. Lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh there is a tinker already in the gta area and u don`t want to be his twin lol lol just a bit if humor as sights are beyond me ....


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, it's not my call.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

There is only one Tinker and it is not you.
Best gravel tuner ever!


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Guess it sucks to be him then... If your toes are feeling treaded upon then talk to the people that started calling me that.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ShawnRees said:


> Guess it sucks to be him then... If your toes are feeling treaded upon then talk to the people that started calling me that.


Now now...don't get yer knickers in a knot stinker.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Lol


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Just took a vote around the club and apparently my knickers have always been knotted.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Try your theory in a tournament.it should become quite clear if it works


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

The interesting part of your suggestion is that I don't have a choice. The other interesting part is it switches back and forth depending upon the target face and distance.

May buy a couple of peeps today to explore this further.

Now, if the OAA site worked I could get on that tournament thing. Lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

There is only 1 Tinker ,find another name.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

I will immediately begin telling the people that are calling me that to stop and that they have cleary broken some imagined rule.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes you don't want to upset the Tinkerbear! There can only be one Tinker! LOL


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Lol


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know if you really want that moniker. The Tink I know is...well he's Tinker, that's bout the best way to describe him


----------

